

Microsoft is already looking for Don Dodge's replacement - ericsessions
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/07/microsoft-looks-for-don-dodge-replacement/

======
icey
It's questionable. There are a ton of "evangelists" at Microsoft. It's just
another way to say "technical salesperson".

